# Can anybody edit the person out of this photo?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/2816129510_cc5541ba24_o.jpg



Thanks so much to anybody who gives it a try : ]


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Great picture! You might want to request someone removes the lungeline too


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/2816129510_cc5541ba24_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much to anybody who gives it a try : ]



Let me know if you still need this done and I'll get started on it. :wink:


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

*I gave it a try:*

Here is my try:


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

*Wanted to try again:*

Still need practice with the tail and mane but I wanted to show you this photo also:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

how do you do that ? ^^^


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Heybird said:


> Let me know if you still need this done and I'll get started on it. :wink:


 
Do you think you could get this picture so that just the head only and bridle show ?(minus reins if possible) 










And maybe this one too

Pretty please with cookies?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I can try!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Sunny06 said:


> I can try!


Thanks


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Do you think you could get this picture so that just the head only and bridle show ?(minus reins if possible)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure can you send me the originals? [email protected] :wink:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ufgh, this horrible, Oh well:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Heybird said:


> Sure can you send me the originals? [email protected] :wink:


 
Can you not do it from these. The originals are on facebook and only specific frends are allowed to access. The are not on my FB account.:?


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Can you not do it from these. The originals are on facebook and only specific frends are allowed to access. The are not on my FB account.:?


Yeah I can do it just always easier with the originals LOL Ill have it to you in a few :wink:


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok let me know if this is what you meant. Sometimes I need illustrations in order to follow directions :wink: :lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey they are great. Thanks so much !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Hey they are great. Thanks so much !!!!!!!!!!!


No problem I like doing it LOL It's the inner OCD in me. :lol::shock:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Heybird said:


> No problem I like doing it LOL It's the inner OCD in me. :lol::shock:


 
I sent the middle one (with the rider) to my rider's mom.......she will be so pleased. :lol: She liked that picture but it was kinda cluttered.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool  Well if they or anyone else needs anymore you know where to find me....not where you store your carrots :shock::wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Heybird said:


> not where you store your carrots :shock::wink:


 
Well there is just enough room for about 400 more and then I will be at 5,000 carrots !!!!!!!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Well there is just enough room for about 400 more and then I will be at 5,000 carrots !!!!!!!


Quickly backs away..... :shock: :lol:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i am a failure at background edits. so here is a totally new background! hope you like it!! also sorry if i totally messed up the mane and tail...


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

You did a great job! Hair in general is always so hard to do, I think it looks great . Whenever you create a new background try to remember shadows and your light point and change the brightness of the objects used (horse) to match the background. Always helps to add to the realism


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

TwilightArabians could you do one for me? could you delete me out of it, and put a really cool backround, and just play around with it? thanks


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Oops, sorry guys. I totally forgot about this post. Thank you so much to the two of you who edited out the person, and thank you to Twilight Arabians for the edit... They all look amazing


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

The different backgrounds look really cool in those pics , I love the one of onyx running on the water byw Twilight Arabians : )


----------

